# DT300 woes



## sknight751 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi
I have a Digitrax Empire builder set and I just purchased a used DT300 controller on Ebay.

when I plug it into the loconet, it just keeps flashing between all of the icons and the track power. No matter what buttons I push, it just keeps flashing. Is it broken or is it looking for some input of some kind. I consulted the manual and the manual offers no explanation. Looks broken to me...

Thanks
STeve


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I would be inclined to think it was on ebay because it doesn't work right anymore. Digitrax doesn't fix those anymore. I would send it back and get your money back.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

My guess, is that it is suffering from capacitor plague, (see Wikipedia), I learned about this, just a couple of weeks ago, when my DT300, and DT400 both started doing the same thing. I sent them both back to Digitrax. Digitrax, still lists a repair price for the DT 300 on their web site.


----------

